# What was under your tree this Xmas?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What coffee or coffee-related gadgets found their way into your house this Xmas?

if you got new grinders or machines don't forget to drink lots of water whilst dialling them in ?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

A kalita wave (185) was waiting for me  Going to try it out using some Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Dumerso Grade 1 Natural from Dear Green Coffee Roasters in Glasgow.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Iberital mc2

Hand made tamper

Grindenstein knock box

Some coffee

Shot glasses (came free with the grinder, along with lots of coffee)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Now begins the process of getting a grinder dialed in... Not looking forward to that lol


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Expobar Brewtus was a Christmas present that came early (although it did end up being re-wrapped for this morning!)

Got a Moka jug which has instantly improved my milk (previously was just using a plastic measuring jug)


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing really coffee related, but the only thing I got related to coffee was a gift set from Starbucks consisting of 2 Starbucks Coffee Cups, 1 small bag of Hot Cocoa and 1 small bag of Ground Coffee.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Homeloo pourover kettle woop woop!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A cup with Grumpy Old Man written on it. I can't begin to understand why









Ian


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Grindenstein knock box. Saves me having to walk over to the bin. Never realised until today what an actual pain in the arse that is


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got a Rocket R58 on Thursday (early Xmas present) and the VST basket/tamper combo.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Enjoy your new R58. If I was in the market for a new (non-lever) machine that's what I might choose.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

shrink said:


> Now begins the process of getting a grinder dialed in... Not looking forward to that lol


how have you got on? I turned the adjustment about 6revolutions and I was filling the 2oz filling the glasses in 25 seconds using about 11g dose (which is my preferred amount) I really couldn't believe the improvement in crema with no sour taste often found with my preground stuff...the new tamper also made a hellofa difference too! (have chucked the plastic one away! Ive spent most of today wired up from coffee intake! Ha


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Aeropress for me and some interesting pre-flavoured ground coffee from a local roaster, unfortunately not the right grind for the aeropress, but I have a percolator so its good for that.

Tried the aeropress out a couple of times already and its makes a great cup of coffee


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I got a set of 4 pavina espresso glasses







they're actually amazing.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x1usmz24rnt3hhi/20121226_124126.jpg

My grinder, knock box and new beans.

Took pretty much a Whole pack of beans to dial in. Not sure I'm quite there, but I'm getting 14g out in 25 seconds ish, with good crema. I find the shots a tiny bit bitter, but that may simply be because its the happy donkey high roast Italian, and I'm not fond of dark roasts. In milk it's making nice strong but tasty drinks.

Looking forward to trying some fresher and lighter roasts.. I have some has-bean cachoeira waiting!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

So put the hasbean beans in the grinder... For starters, what a different in grinding effort needed. Almost filled my double basket with one dose and nearly choked my machine. Seems medium roasts need less grinding!

So dialed it back a bit and got a double basket out in about 27 seconds. What a difference in taste, suddenly realise what people mean about fruit like acidity. The cachoeira is much lighter, freighter and sweeter than the happydonkey Italian blend. Also more to my liking as it happens.

Time for more Fresh medium roasts I think.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm drinking cachoeira as well, lovely chocolate taste in a double. mmm


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

See.. I guess it's my inexperience, but I don't really pick up the chocolate. To me chocolate is sweet, thick and creamy. The cachoeira is coming over as fresh, fruity and tangy. I'm not getting the chocolate. But that's probably my lack of experience speaking and that I've got a little fine tuning to do on the grind. On the dark Italian roast I had before, the only flavour I got was roasted coffee, no other layers, so it's still a huge step up.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

shrink said:


> See.. I guess it's my inexperience, but I don't really pick up the chocolate. To me chocolate is sweet, thick and creamy. The cachoeira is coming over as fresh, fruity and tangy. I'm not getting the chocolate. But that's probably my lack of experience speaking and that I've got a little fine tuning to do on the grind. On the dark Italian roast I had before, the only flavour I got was roasted coffee, no other layers, so it's still a huge step up.


Hi Shrink - Is it possible that your dose is too much? I've always found that a full double basket tends to choke my machine and taste too strong -ive seen others fill to the brim and use that as a guide to dosing (my preferred 14g doesn't come close in filling the basket (which is a HD non pressurized) - (as an aside, I'm surprised how much grind is retained in the MC2!?)...I used a hoover to suck out the residual grinds yesterday from the shoot and I was amazed at what came out)...Can i ask how you've set up your timer? I was trying to get my 14g dose from one dispense round although I found that the MC2 kept giving me 10g regardless on how much i turn the timer (there's no way of telling!?!) I'm fairly confident that the grind is there as the extraction is fairly good.... I think I'll readjust the timer to give me a 7g dose and complete two dispensing cycles to get the 14g!....(Like the picture!!! I'll post my set up soon...do you intend to store your beans in the hopper?) cheers...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Im only dosing 14g, using digital scales to confirm.

As for timing, I have it set up to deliver 7g for a single press... And I just dose twice for a double basket, it allows me t shake and settle the grinds half way through, giving more space. I think it doses about 15g total, giving me just enough to swipe my finger over the top and flatten it off prior to tamping.

I think there will be a limit to how good a shot a gaggia carezza is capable of. Small Alu boiler, no pid, and varying temperature and pressure depending on the machines mood. But now that I have a grinder, I do plan to replace the gaggia with something like a fracino cherub

Lastly, those were just the beans I was using to dial it in. I will probably keep a day or twos worth of beans in at any one time and keep the rest sealed away. That said, the hopper on the iberital, is pretty air tight. The throat is tight onto the burrs and the top is ver very tight. So if you drink a lot of coffee, I wouldn't worry bout keeping it in the hopper.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice one! did you manage to use most of those beans to dial it in? How hard do you tamp? Ive read that 30lb is the norm although i think that's fairly excessive...I usually start off with light touch and then a quick and fairly firm press to finish...Like the idea of an upgrade! I'll wait a bit until i've tamed my Classic (the little beast!)...lol


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I tend to just tamp what my body tells me is "firmly". Hard to explain beyond that, but it works out well for me and looks similar to the effort that I see others tamp with. Certainly not pushin body weight into it, but definitely more than a gentle press

And yes... I used a whole pack or happy donkey beans to dial it in. But they only provide a rough guide. My Chosen bean required ten half turns on the mc2 to the coarse end to stop it choking my machine. So there is quite a bit of variation between different beans.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chemex 6 cup and 100 pre-folded filters. i got me some dialling in / learning to do.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

shrink said:


> I tend to just tamp what my body tells me is "firmly". Hard to explain beyond that, but it works out well for me and looks similar to the effort that I see others tamp with. Certainly not pushin body weight into it, but definitely more than a gentle press
> 
> And yes... I used a whole pack or happy donkey beans to dial it in. But they only provide a rough guide. My Chosen bean required ten half turns on the mc2 to the coarse end to stop it choking my machine. So there is quite a bit of variation between different beans.


Cheers Shrink - I adopted this method this morning and got a beautiful smooth double espresso in 28 seconds...not bitter at all! Super (think im getting there!!)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well today i kicked off with the cachoeira. Left my machine on for twenty mins to warm up. Used the same grinder settings i dialed in yesterday.

7 seconds to first pour. 27 second shot and much richer darker tone than i got yesterday. More of the sweet chocolates coming out. I think yesterday it was under extracted, giving more of the acidic notes.

It makes amazing lattes and for the first time in my life, i can enjoy a double shot in a drink as small as 9oz.


----------



## CoffeeMate (Jun 8, 2012)

My husband loves gadgets and making life easier so he bought and installed a wireless remote system that allows me to switch on my Piccino which is in the kitchen right from the bed upstairs with a remote control. A little nitelight lights up as well next to the bed to let me know the machine is on.

When I make my way to the kitchen I don't have to wait to make coffee as the machine has warmed up and is ready to go.

Of course I have a remote in the kitchen as well to trun off the machine once I am done using it for the day.

I have to say I am really enjoying his thoughful gift.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats fantastic. Sounds romantic but I bet he gets a coffee made for him? Clever chap


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Coffee related ... Tall Porlex for my Aeropress which is on order.







And dark wooden handles for my Expobar!


----------

